# Did anyone conceive month after MC with no AF in between?



## JulianasMommy

So long story short I Mc at 5 weeks on April 5th naturally, bled for 6 days and it was over. Went to the doctor on Mon (yesterday) and he told me my hcg was down to zero, uterus was back down to size, but he said to try after 2 cycles!!! WHAT?! Why cant we try now??? He said my uterine lining had to be built up again... his exact words to explain it to me were... "it's like getting a haircut" i guess meaning it wouldnt be full??? idk. But since i was only (not trying to offend anyone) 5 weeks and everything happened naturally (no D &C ) shouldnt it be ok??? UGH To make matters worse i told DH and he want to follow doctors orders :cry:


----------



## JulianasMommy

anyone?


----------



## andella95

The uterus does not take months to be built up again after your miscarriage. You shed the lining to your uterus every month when you have your period. The guidelines may be different if you had a D&C. The only real reasons to wait are that it can be difficult to date the pregnancy and for emotional reasons.

Several studies do suggest that you are more fertile and more likely to have a healthy pregnancy if you conceive within three months after a miscarriage.

There are several of us on here who conceived just a few weeks after a miscarriage and are currently having healthy pregnancies. Even though I'd never tell someone to go against their doctor's advice....it's basically up to you.

Good luck and I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## o2luvjesus

Yup, I have. She's six years old :)


----------



## JulianasMommy

Thanks ladies! :hugs: I'm doing it! I agree with you andella... it happens every month and i was only 5 weeks and just bled one extra day nothing too bad either, just bad cramps but bleeding was pretty normal.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi,
My OH and I were NTNP and got pregnant the first time....I MC @ roughly 5 weeks on October 29th and it was devastating. I had started with stomach cramps and then went to the toilet and lost a lot of blood and tissue, i knew from looking at it that i had lost the baby. We went to the early pregnancy unit and my pregnancy tests were already showing negative. I had a scan and they confirmed that nearly everything was gone. The doctor said there was no medical/physical reason not to get pregnant again straight away, only that we may need more time emotionally and it could be hard to date the pregnancy with no AF in between. I bled for 5 days. We decided to NTNP and got pregnant straight away again. We conceived exactly 7 days later on November 5th. The doctor said the baby had died probably a week or so before i started to bleed so it seems i ovulated straight away.
I am 26 weeks pregnant this week! 
I hope this helps and good luck to you. Xx


----------



## Sarah-Jane

I had a natural miscarriage at 7 weeks 1 day on the 15th of March... 2 weeks later I conceived and am now 5 weeks 1 day pregnant so I'm praying this is a sticky bean :) hehe. The midwife after my miscarriage said to wait 1 cycle but if I did start trying before then (which I did) it'll make the chance of miscarriage no higher, and also... I would only get pregnant if my body was ready. They only tell you to wait apparently so your cycle can get back to normal and they can get the due date more accurate. It's your choice hun, at the end of the day, you're body won't get pregnant if it's not ready... so in my personal opinion (what I did) start trying when your emotionally ready and time will come :) xxx


----------



## JulianasMommy

Thank you so much ladies! Love! <3


----------



## Sarah12

I did. Mc in jan this year at 12 weeks. Now 8 weeks + 5 and scan tomorrow. Scared!!

But my midwife and gp said no need to wait. 

X


----------



## Sarah12

I did. Mc in jan this year at 12 weeks. Now 8 weeks + 5 and scan tomorrow. Scared!!

But my midwife and gp said no need to wait. 

X


----------



## MarinesWife

So sorry for your loss! I miscarried Oct 13 at exactly 5 weeks, bled for 5 days, levels were at 0, and I conceived this baby Oct 27 (pretty sure) and he is now a healthy growing baby boy kicking me right now! :) I guess you are more fertile after a miscarriage so I would think now is the perfect time! I dont want to go against your doctor as I have no medical training at all, but mine never told me to wait and physically everything went and is going fine. Good luck! I hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## rotts05

I did too :) 

I had my first mc at 8 weeks and waited for 14 weeks for my first af, had that one then got bfp. Digital went from 1-2 then 2-3 but then back to 1-2 and lost all early signs I'd had. 

I'd been unable to get to the docs because I had my daughter over the 6 weeks hols so when I finally got there he sent me up to epu saying I would either be 12 weeks pregnant or had a mmc. Scan showed 5+2 but no heartbeat so had to go back 10 days later, we all suspected mmc but they had to make sure. Went back and it had grown to 6+5 with heartbeat :) 

We worked it out from that first bfp after mc to where we were at and there was a window of less that 14 days from miscarrying to conceiving again (after waiting 14 weeks for af first time). The weird thing is I only had a tiny bleed from that second mc, hardly anything at all but no af in between.

Go for it, as someone said your body wont get pregnant until it is ready too, good luck! x


----------



## JulianasMommy

Thanks! I just don't know what to do.... i keep going back and forth... my head is telling me " try and you could have a healthy pregnancy like you all" then 5 min later i am telling myself " listen to your doctor he knows better" but i think he tells that to anyone who miscarries... kwim? I had a very early MC, not even a sack was found at the ultrasound. It happened naturally, no D&C. HCG back to zero, uterus baack down to size. ugh i just dont know :cry: O is around the corner... HELP!


----------



## JulianasMommy

I pray that God will let me know what he wants me to do but i just don't know


----------



## JulianasMommy

advice?


----------



## andella95

I CAN'T tell you to go against your doctors advice, lol. But, a lot of doctors are really old-fashioned and tell people things with no basis in fact...they just say it. 

I guess the question is...if you did get pregnant again right away, and you miscarried again - would you blame yourself, even though the studies show that it doesn't increase your chances of miscarriage, but just the opposite? If you tried again, and it didn't work right away, could you cope with that?

Good luck!


----------



## JulianasMommy

andella95 said:


> I CAN'T tell you to go against your doctors advice, lol. But, a lot of doctors are really old-fashioned and tell people things with no basis in fact...they just say it.
> 
> I guess the question is...if you did get pregnant again right away, and you miscarried again - would you blame yourself, even though the studies show that it doesn't increase your chances of miscarriage, but just the opposite? If you tried again, and it didn't work right away, could you cope with that?
> 
> Good luck!

Seriously?! OMG I LOVE YOU ! where did you hear this??? BTW I was stalking your pregnancy journal today and i loved it. :thumbup:


----------



## JulianasMommy

I COULD cope with it not happening, but with mc i would wonder... and he would probably say thats why.


----------



## andella95

I've read the studies....can't find them now (i have had a lot of training in epidemiology, so it's what I do, lol). This isn't from a journal or anything, but has some sources listed.
https://miscarriage.about.com/od/faqs/f/tryingagain.htm


----------



## Audraia

In Feb I had a miscarriage and am pregnant now the very next cycle/month without my normal period in between. I believe I was around 5 weeks when it happened. I didn't see a need to wait, as from what I've read you're more fertile right after a miscarriage, which seems to be true because we hit the mark. Now just hoping for a sticky bean!


----------



## Rabbittchild

hi there,

my drs have never said to wait for physical reason only mental, as the previous poster has said, its if you could cope with another mc. 

I miscarried 15th of Jan this year and found out I was pregnant on 17th of Feb and I'm 13 weeks and baby is fine so far, so it's a personal choice.

After previous miscarriages my DH wanted to wait a month, mainly for us to get our brain round things mentally and heal a bit, I think our partners just want us to be happy and protect us.


----------



## JulianasMommy

Thank you so much we decided to put it in GOd's hands and we arent preventing or trying! Hope to be here soon!


----------



## Rebaby

Glad you've reached a decision you're happy with :thumbup:

I mc'd naturally at 5 weeks in February 2009, and after 5 days of bleeding i took a pregnancy test in EPU and it was negative already. In total i bled for one week. We had mixed advice, the nurses in EPU advised us to wait one cycle, although they said the consultants there usually recommended at least two. The leaflet they gave us from the miscarriage association though said there was no reason to wait (physically) and to just try again once we were emotionally ready.

Initially we were very anxious so once we started DTD again we went back to using protection, but it felt all wrong, we both really wanted to be trying for a baby, not preventing one. So a fortnight later, we ditched the protection, i ovulated that day and our baby was conceived and born in the November a healthy and beautiful boy :cloud9:

More recently i had a twin miscarriage and ERPC at 9 weeks, this time we both knew that physically and emotionally it wouldn't be the right thing to try again right away so we took a break and waited for my first AF to show first. Although even then, the nurses and doctors we spoke to, and the literature they gave us at the time, said that even after an ERPC there would be no harm in getting pregnant again right away and that it depended on how we felt emotionally.

Hope that helps a little and good luck :hugs: i hope you don't have long to wait for your stick :bfp:


----------



## JulianasMommy

thank you so much! Did your doctor get mad when you went back in so soon?


----------



## BeachChica

JulianasMommy - I with the other posters. do what's right for you. I had my 2nd M/C (natural) on March 14th at about 6 weeks. I bled for 10 days and followed up with my doctors office for bloodwork until my HCG level went back down. It was an 8 at my last appointment on March 23rd. My doctor told me to wait at least 1 cycle this time. We weren't trying this month but we didn't use protection either. At about day 37 of waiting for AF to arrive I decided to take a HPT... it was BFP!! I took another yesterday and same thing. As the others have said I wonder if you are more fertile after a M/C... we only did the BD twice during that time and a week apart, I have an appt on May 6th to see how far along I am because I really don't know. 

Good luck!!! :flower:


----------



## JulianasMommy

Awesome! Keep me updated!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

MC 26/1 :(
Cncieved 21/2 :)


----------



## JulianasMommy

Thats Awesome! :)


----------



## Rebaby

JulianasMommy said:


> thank you so much! Did your doctor get mad when you went back in so soon?

Noooo not at all, the only thing that was a little tricky was the fact that every time any health professional asked me for the date of my last period i had to explain that i hadn't had one since my mc, but because the mc was early and natural they used the first day of my mc instead until i had a scan and then our due date got moved forward by one day :thumbup:


----------



## maggieme

My first pregnancy ended in miscarriage at 11 weeks. I waited two cycles and got pregnant and had my son. My second miscarriage I had was at 5 weeks and I intended to wait per MD recommendations, but I got pregnant right away and had a healthy daughter. My 5th pregnancy ended in a miscarriage at 10 weeks and I needed a D&C. 5 cycles later I am 20 weeks pregnant and still hoping everything works out well. I think physically you should be fine. No matter how long you wait I think that each subsequent pregnancy is going to be difficult. at least it is for me.


----------



## cowboys angel

I miscarried in June of 2010 and conceived this LO in July with no AF :)


----------



## StephBord

After my d&c on March 31 and initially, my doctor told me to wait one cycle. I just went to my post-op appointment today, four weeks later, and I asked him if it would be bad for me to get pregnant before my first period. He said absolutely not, and that the only reason he told us to wait was for dating purposes. He then told me that if I got pregnant before my first period, he would not have a problem at all, but that he had been concerned with how I would deal with it because there would be confusion as to how far along I was.

He made me feel a lot better about it, so we are definitely going to be NTNP for the rest of this cycle. I have no idea if I have ovulated yet or not. My doctor advised me to take a pregnancy test if I haven't gotten a period within 3-4 weeks.


----------



## BeachChica

I have read several posts about the dating being the issue, but can't they give you a date as soon as you have your first scan? 

I hope thats the case with mine because I too conceived right after my March MC (unintentionally) so I hope that's not an issue. My first appt is March 12th and I should be about 8 weeks then.


----------



## niknak242

Beach, if I'm reading your post correctly, it looks like you got pregnant RIGHT after your M/C which I think I did too. My OB said if this is a true pregnancy, then we would just use my M/C date as CD1 and use scans to get a true date. Sending sticky baby dust your way :)


----------



## StephBord

BeachChica said:


> I have read several posts about the dating being the issue, but can't they give you a date as soon as you have your first scan?
> 
> I hope thats the case with mine because I too conceived right after my March MC (unintentionally) so I hope that's not an issue. My first appt is March 12th and I should be about 8 weeks then.

Yes, I would think a scan would clear up most of the confusion. My doctor did say that, due to my history, I will now be getting scans at 6-7 weeks, as well as 9-10 weeks, so if I were to get pregnant before my next period, I wouldn't be worried about it.


----------



## JulianasMommy

:) Thanks Loves! Now i just have to see if I am pregnant! I hope so!


----------



## BeachChica

niknak242 said:


> Beach, if I'm reading your post correctly, it looks like you got pregnant RIGHT after your M/C which I think I did too. My OB said if this is a true pregnancy, then we would just use my M/C date as CD1 and use scans to get a true date. Sending sticky baby dust your way :)

That's the date I used but I wonder if it will be off slightly. I think I might have OV later than usual due to the MC. Not sure. I am hoping doc can confirm date at my first appointment. O:)


----------



## MarinesWife

Beach, I conceived right after miscarriage and had my first scan at 7 weeks and baby was measuring 4 days behind LMP(which was technically miscarriage) but my doctor said not to worry bout changing my EDD so I just kept going by the first day of miscarriage bleed and when I had my 20 week scan he was completely caught up and measuring right on the date for Day 1 of pregnancy and Day 1 of miscarriage bleed being the same day. I recently had another scan at 27 weeks and he is 49th percentile for growth so smack average, so in my experience dating him has never been any issue at all. 

I think its more of an issue if you go a few months without getting a period and then find out you are pregnant, thats where the confusion comes in because you could have gotten pregnant right away and be months along or you may just not have ovulated for a few months and you are only a few weeks along. I think as long as you got pregnant within the first month of your miscarriage, then dating shouldnt be too much of an issue.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks MarinesWife and Congrats!!! It is always good to hear about others getting preg right after a MC and having a happy and healthy pregnancy. Definitely helps put my mind at ease some (as much as possible for my past). 
Thats good to know about the dating. Thanks!!! I have been tracking my BBT and although it looks kinda crazy with the MC I know when we did the BD so I think I should be pretty close on the dating, I will be able to report back in 2 weeks on it!!! O:)


----------



## MarinesWife

congrats on your LO!! and I know it can be so worrying coming straight off a miscarriage but as sad as they are miscarriages really prepare your body for pregnancy in a lot of cases so try not to worry and enjoy! :)


----------



## niknak242

MarinesWife said:


> miscarriages really prepare your body for pregnancy in a lot of cases so try not to worry and enjoy! :)

Gosh I hope this is true. I just got another BFP this morning. :happydance::wacko:


----------



## BeachChica

niknak242 said:


> MarinesWife said:
> 
> 
> miscarriages really prepare your body for pregnancy in a lot of cases so try not to worry and enjoy! :)
> 
> Gosh I hope this is true. I just got another BFP this morning. :happydance::wacko:Click to expand...

Niknak - sending lots of baby dust your way!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

BeachChica said:


> niknak242 said:
> 
> 
> Beach, if I'm reading your post correctly, it looks like you got pregnant RIGHT after your M/C which I think I did too. My OB said if this is a true pregnancy, then we would just use my M/C date as CD1 and use scans to get a true date. Sending sticky baby dust your way :)
> 
> That's the date I used but I wonder if it will be off slightly. I think I might have OV later than usual due to the MC. Not sure. I am hoping doc can confirm date at my first appointment. O:)Click to expand...

cd1 the MC was 26/1 i didnt ovulate until 21st Feb which would mean i ovukated cd 26 not cd 14 therefore my dates were 12 days out :) xx


----------



## MarinesWife

Good Luck Niknak!!

btw- I love that poem on your sig!


----------



## BeachChica

babyhopes2010 said:


> cd1 the MC was 26/1 i didnt ovulate until 21st Feb which would mean i ovukated cd 26 not cd 14 therefore my dates were 12 days out :) xx

Babyhopes - Wow that's interesting that your OV date was CD 26. I am not really sure when I did because usually when I OV I have a huge dip in my BBT chart. After the MC mine was a very long and gradual dip around the time that I had EW CM. Also, I do know that the first time we did the BD after the MC was on CD20 so I am figuring that I could be about a week off. I did take a HPT on CD37 and was BPF. Did they adjust your date on your first scan?


Also, for those that conceived right after a MC, before AF. Did your pregnancy symptoms seem milder? Not sure if that's normal because your body is used to the hormone level or what. I'm a little stressed!!!

Thanks!


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh they adjusted it at scan.i got faint bfp on cd37 when i was 10dpo i gathered it be around that dpo by faint line.
My symptoms were stronger this time around but that has no reflection on wether thats good or not x


----------



## MarinesWife

BeachChica said:


> Also, for those that conceived right after a MC, before AF. Did your pregnancy symptoms seem milder? Not sure if that's normal because your body is used to the hormone level or what. I'm a little stressed!!!
> 
> Thanks!

This is my first pregnancy (except for the miscarriage) so not sure if they are more mild than they would have been, but definitely mild symptoms for me. I had no morning sickness just a little nasuea when eating but never tossed my cookies :thumbup: My biggest symptom was just being tired...very very tired and then next symptom would be sore bbs, but really cant complain as that was pretty much it. Now I am having a lot of sore joints but that didnt start til about 26 weeks or so. Overall its been a nice mild pregnancy for me dont know if it has anything to do with the fact that I fell pregnant again so quickly or not but i hope all my pregnancies can be like this one!
Oh one thing to add is that i ended up gaining what seemed like a lot of weight in the beginning which i blame on the fact that i was "pregnant when i got pregnant" thats how I put it because pregnancy day 1 and date of miscarriage are the same day


----------

